# Herichthys Labridens "media luna yellow"



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i just ordered 5 of them from an online supplier. i dont know much about them. i currently have a 240 CA tank setup that they will be added to once they are big enough. does anyone have any advice based on experience with these?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have not personally kept them so I can't offer any first hand experience unfortunately. There is a large male for sale at my LFS that came in as a trade in.. he's a beautiful fish.

May have seen it already but if not.. here's a profile on them:
http://www.cichlidae.com/species.php?id=209

Good luck with them and be sure to post some pics once you get them settled in! Also, why have you not started a thread showing off your 240?! We want pics! :fish:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

cause i cant figure out how to post pics. im kind of an idiot when it comes to technology. haha


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah, you've been a member for over a year and still struggling to post pics?!

Check out this thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=255434


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

problem is that i do all my forum stuff from my iphone. i seem to not be able to post pics on a few forums with phone. however there are also forums that i have no problem with it. i will check out thread though. thanx.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Imgur.com is what I've used in the past when uploading from a phone. If you can copy and paste, should be pretty easy. I also struggle with tech. My brother calls me caveman...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha. ok. thanx guys.


----------

